# 535d 1/4 mile time?



## clived (May 6, 2002)

One rule - Caney, you're not allowed to play ;-)

Question1: What 1/4 mile time did my totally standard 535d run at Santa Pod today?


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

*13.48* => just a wild guess, i have no idea about 1/4 mile times [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

himpe said:


> *13.48* => just a wild guess, i have no idea about 1/4 mile times [smiley=freak.gif]


LOL. Correct.

You do have no idea about 1/4 mile times ;-)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll go for 14.6 although for some reason my heart was drawing me to 14.2.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

15.3 ?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'll go for 14.6 although for some reason my heart was drawing me to 14.2.


Any idea what a standard S4 can do ScoTTy?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

eerrm not sure. I read a thread earlier of someone doing a 13.9 in an auto. I think it was stock.


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> eerrm not sure. I read a thread earlier of someone doing a 13.9 in an auto. I think it was stock.


Wow, then i was way off :lol:

Can i correct to *14.48* please ? :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> eerrm not sure. I read a thread earlier of someone doing a 13.9 in an auto. I think it was stock.


But surely ScoTTy, a 400bhp modded manual S4 can't even do that ;-)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

hehehe not when I went to Santa Pod a few months ago. It was just before I was diagnosed by QST as having around 330 or 340 bhp. I got 14.0 :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> hehehe not when I went to Santa Pod a few months ago. It was just before I was diagnosed by QST as having around 330 or 340 bhp. I got 14.0 :roll:


So... 340 gets a 14 in a manual car. Wonder what 272 (mine) gets in an auto... a heavier auto...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Well I'm not playing your waiting game any more. You'll tell us at some point so I'll come back then! :roll: :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Depends on how good a launch you can get with the auto. 15.5 secs if it all comes together?

Are you going to 'DMS it' Clive?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Well, ScoTTy's heart-felt guess was closest - *14.174 at 98.06mph*.

Shame on Gary and James who should have been far less doubtful of the potential of diesel power given their experience!

Gary - yes, I do plan to DMS. Currently actually getting to drive their demo car is the problem - it seems to be very rarely in the south :-(

Lets consevatively say that it'll knock 0.5 secs off the 0-60, and something more off the 60-100... a 13.7 second diesel auto?!  I'll obviously go back once it's done!


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

clived said:


> Well, ScoTTy's heart-felt guess was closest - *14.174 at 98.06mph*.
> 
> Shame on Gary and James who should have been far less doubtful of the potential of diesel power given their experience!
> 
> ...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

clived said:


> Well, ScoTTy's heart-felt guess was closest - *14.174 at 98.06mph*.
> 
> Shame on Gary and James who should have been far less doubtful of the potential of diesel power given their experience!
> 
> ...


Didn't doubt the poke, was thinking more about getting off the line with best launch in an auto. What technique?

Good time anyway Clive.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Nice going! 8)

Did you "do a Caney" and remove bits of the car?

Or did you go this far?

HERE :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Gary - popped it in sport, left foot on the brake, right foot gently on the gas - just to get it to hold about 1500 rpm, so the first turbo is just about to spin up... lights go green, lift left foot whilst pushing down right foot!

I did try starting with more revs and using manual changes - both added time. There is a theory amongst chipped 535d owners that the quickest wsy to get off the line is to start in 2nd - I'll be trying that once it's done.

Paul - no, didn't take out the TV or the Sat Nav or any of the comfort seats ;-)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Clive have you tried a 1/4 mile in the TT, since you had the big turbo upgrade.....just interested

Tony


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Clive have you tried a 1/4 mile in the TT, since you had the big turbo upgrade.....just interested
> 
> Tony


Not yet Tony - was thinking about taking it yesterday, but as I wanted before and after for the BMW opted for that instead. Will do soonish though.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If anyone was wanting proof by the way...

http://www.dragtimes.com/2004-BMW-535d- ... -5458.html


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

clived said:


> Gary - yes, I do plan to DMS. Currently actually getting to drive their demo car is the problem - it seems to be very rarely in the south :-(


Dont forget 25% discount available to full BMWLand members.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Clive have you tried a 1/4 mile in the TT, since you had the big turbo upgrade.....just interested
> ...


IIRC mine did 13.61 at GTI International. There's a video of it somewhere.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

b3ves said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


what was your 0-60 rob?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Slower than my Elise - 5.2 :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Got some figures for the remapped 535d today - although I'm sure there is better to come as the track seemed very slippy today - everyone reporting rampant wheelspin (and I guess my extra torque won't have been helping!) and unfortunately I had to leave (to go buy Nicola a baby BMW) before I perfected my technique:

60ft - 2.047s
330ft - 5.820
1/8 mile ET - 8.936
1/8 mile speed - 80.06
1000' - 11.493
1/4 mile ET - 13.806
1/4 mile speed - 99.10

Aiming for 100mph and sun 13.8 - with a bit of practice should be easy I suspect  (I'm sure I'll regret saying that at some point!)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice one Clive. We must all be due for full running report update on the 535d? I had a dabble with a mate who just got one last week. Brand new, so tight, although he only keeps his cars for <1 year so running in not an issue. Anyway he just had legs on me, pulling out a 1/2 length here and there, which seems about right for his 30hp advantage and 200kg disadvantage. Grips well for a big heavy car!

Saw another M5 on M5 last week too. All black - windows whole deal. Looked mean and menacing.

I need to order a new car in next 2 months and am in a quandrywhether to wait for the new 330d sport touring with 19"s etc plus remap, or if to take a 330cd all options now and head straight for DMS. It seems unlikely that the 335d or 330ti will be orderable in the timeframe.

But i can say I have never run a better all round road car than the 330d. I really rate the whole tuned 6cyl diesel experience - as does the tax man-and it definately punches some way above its weight :wink:

ps Do we think think this pic is genuine?


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Clive, really enjoyed the day and the company, 14.7 @ 95.5 mph was my best not to bad for a 2 ton car 745 Li , I loved the last run .390 reaction for me and you chasing all the way , great fun for Â£15.
Phill


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Got some figures for the remapped 535d today - although I'm sure there is better to come as the track seemed very slippy today - everyone reporting rampant wheelspin (and I guess my extra torque won't have been helping!) and unfortunately I had to leave (to go buy Nicola a baby BMW) before I perfected my technique:
> 
> 60ft - 2.047s
> 330ft - 5.820
> ...


nice goung clive [smiley=thumbsup.gif] the tt's next :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Good time Clive.

I bet it surprised a few on the day?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Paul. To be honest I didn't have the time to do the usual wandering around and chatting to people - very friendly bunch at Santa Pod, so I don't know - but probably! ;-)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

garyc said:


> ps Do we think think this pic is genuine?


Saw this pic months ago. Defo. looks like a photoshop/artists impression. Nice pic though.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just as an aside, Clive took me (and himself) to drop off the latest issue of absoluTTe in the Post box last night in his 535.

All I can say is that it's an awesome machine. Inside it, you simplay can't tell it's an oil burner. As he pulled away from my house, after he'd dropped me off, that was the only time you could tell it was a diesel.

Just stunningly quick.

Must go to the new BMW dealership in High Wycombe and test drive a 530D touring. :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Just as an aside, Clive took me (and himself) to drop off the latest issue of absoluTTe in the Post box last night in his 535.


Hopefully the rest of the delivery chain will be just as quick! ;-)


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

Clive awesome figs mate, i am loving this diesel power lol, getting mine re mapped soon too, name is down for a bmw 335d been told sept 06 though  oh well there is always a bigger turbo and intercooler for now as ante and pete's d3 bmw 534lbft in a 3 series lol. heres the link to site.

http://www.antandpete.co.uk/Main/home.htm

these guys do the gumball 300 in a 330d and came second last year, have a look @ vids they are mad

Vern

p.s think yumman bought ya dahlback manifold clive, gave him the link to ya post lol :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ant said he was coming to the Pod last weekend, but didn't show and didn't get in contact to let me know :?

Maybe he was scared of twin turbo power! :wink:


----------



## VERN (Jun 19, 2004)

clived said:


> Ant said he was coming to the Pod last weekend, but didn't show and didn't get in contact to let me know :?
> 
> Maybe he was scared of twin turbo power! :wink:


LOL clive, yeah two turbo's V one lol, His car is in this month's july performance Bmw, bet you've read it already :wink:

Guy near me has just got his M5 in a bergundy red colour and tbh apart from quad exhausts @ first glance looks like a 535d sport :? even @ idle sounds very quiet.

vern


----------

